# Fun/silly lighting projects.



## Bitter (Apr 13, 2015)

I'll go ahead with mine, I wish I had gotten more photos. 

A number of years ago my aunt had an old JD with a nice Kohler 12hp on it with a blown head gasket and bad fuel pump. Got it all running and thumping away nicely, she had a snow thrower for the front of it for winter but this model never came with any lights! A minor over sight easily corrected. I found some old 35W halogen(?) sealed beam tractor lights with the classic trapezoid beam. Being this was a JD small tractor it had a fiber glass cowl so I needed to wire both lights mounting brackets down to a ground on the metal body of the tractor. Circuit was simple, a single relay with a small toggle on the panel and a simple glass fuse holder. Whole project took about an hour once I had all the tools gathered. The unusual mounting to the sides was to not block her view over the front, give a wider spread of light, and because it looked funnier. It looked a little 'angry', we both had a good laugh when it was all done. It worked well and the lights provided her with a nice wide field of view so she could be sure she was well away from anything harmful. 







Sadly I never got any night shots of it in action, she ended up selling it because the chains were damaging her asphalt driveway and it was hard for her to use on some areas that had a slope.


----------

